# Solved: iPod talk AND text?



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Hey, i am wondering whether there are any apps out there that let you talk from the iPod touch...calling other phones. I know of several texting apps, my #1 choice being "text+ gold" but all the apps for calls are said to be really, really slow. Are there any good calling apps for the iPod out there? (and before you ask, no. I did not get iPod for phone, otherwise i would have an iPhone. i would just like this capability, because i dont have a cell phone)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I successfully tested with Skype. Of course, that was before Microsoft bought it. 

*EDIT*: Should have mentioned that I'm talking about the iPod Touch; have no idea about other models.


----------



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Yes, i understand you can skype but i am wondering about regular calls


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you define as "regular call"? Skype can place calls to any phone number. But you have to pay if you call any other number than Skype. 

There are no completely free voice services for the iPod Touch or any other platform.


----------



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Ok, thank you. When i mean as a regular call is like cell phones...can talk to each other but not see each other.  answers my question.Do you know, though, of any programs ( that are relatively cheap) to make phone calls from ipod touch to other phones? If not, thank you and i will mark this solved.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Skype is relatively cheap.


----------



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Thanks  looked into it and skype only costs $35.88 a year for call (U.S., canada, Puerto rico). This will be very good, and i thank you very much. My only question is, do you need a bluetooth/headset to skype with the iPod touch? I read someplace that you did, but seeing as how you can make yourself voice reminders, i dont see how that makes sense.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Bluetooth or wired. Your pick.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With the iPod Touch, at least my 2009 version (I think that's 3g), you can use the included ear buds, which include a mic.


----------



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

...and as long as you understand that you have to be constantly connected to a wireless network to use the Touch as a Skype phone...


----------

